# Jacket for whistler - 15k/10k?



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

Yo guys! New member here, just looking for some advice on what waterproof and breathability ratings would be the best for whistler.

I'm currently looking at a bond (sorry no link ATM but I'll post one when I get to a computer) with 15k waterproofing, 10k breathability, 60g insulated. It's also got 14" armpit vents. 

Would this be ideal? Do I need a higher rating?

I know it won't be great for all situations.

Cheers!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

15k waterproofing should be plenty to do the job. You're fine with that. 

Insulation is kind of a personal choice. I prefer to go with shells and layer up as needed. Coastal mountains tend to be warmer than rocky mountain spots. At worst you'll probably just need to wear less as your base layers to keep from getting too hot.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the response.

Ive been trying to work out what would be the best between insulated and layered. I decided that if I went the layered option - I'm not going to be able to remove layers while riding anyway as I don't ride with a backpack. My hostel will also be in the Athletes Village (7KM's from Whistler Village)

I'll probably end up buying a second jacket for the warmer days anyway, I'm mainly concerned about having a jacket that will let me ride in bad weather without being uncomfortable.

3 months in a hostel with no job + season pass = win.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh I rarely change layers after I am on the hill. I just wear what I think I'll need for the day based on weather, forecast, voodoo, whatever, and go with it. It just allows the jacket to work for you in a wider range of conditions is all.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I ride in the PNW, I have an AK turbine jacket. It has 100g insulation in the body, and 60g in the sleeves.

I haven't ever found myself too warm. I usually ride with my baselayer, sometimes a midlayer as well.

I have a 10k shell that I wear when it gets really warm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^And that's probably the best advice there. I am not all that familiar with the PNW Whistler region. Generally speaking it's a lot colder where I am at.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

here is the problem with Whistler and proper gear..

wear the gear for what eleveation you plan to ride. if you plan to ride the lowder half of the mountain all day. 15 to 20k is just fine for typical NW conditions, but if you're gonna ride the upper half all day most days 5k to 10k but thicker and warmer would be ok too.. beings that you have to start out at the bottom no matter what 15k would be good for those soppy wet mornings just getting to the top. when u finally reach the top u don't want wet gear on that then freezes..

i have made mistakes in both directions riding whistler.. its a tough call, check the days forcast and have a couple options in your bag to go with i say.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, really helpful.

This is the jacket - Bond Tern Jacket - black - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Jackets > Shell Snowboard Jackets


----------

